
Paytm Mall suffers data breach, ransom demanded by hackers: Report - techwarrior
https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/technology/paytm-mall-suffers-massive-data-breach-as-hackers-gain-unrestricted-access-report-5773391.html
======
saptarshinath
"The volume of data breached is currently unknown. Cyble claims that attackers
have demanded 10 ETH, equivalent to USD 4,000." —The attackers clearly don't
know anything about Paytm. $4000 is likely their marketing budget per minute!

Seriously though, Paytm users have had to face fraud on their platform for so
long (for instance, here: [https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/all-you-
need-to-k...](https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/all-you-need-to-know-
the-paytm-kyc-scam-how-to-avoid-it-4673171.html)) that I'm surprised they
haven't got some steps in order already.

The weakest link in cybersecurity is the people though. And PayTM has a lot of
them!

